# Patting a horse? Why?



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I pat my horse. Don't see anything wrong with it either


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

me too. i dont pat them hard though, some people look like theyre smacking them when the pat ! i just pat lightly & stroke


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

yes I've definitely seen people after their horse jumped a clear course, literally smack the horse on the side of the neck sayign "YAY GOOD JOB"....if they tried that with my horses they'd probably get offended...and my one would dump the rider.
Even small pats I don't approve of with my horse as I don't think it's right, but that's just me


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I always pat Duchess, especially after shes done something well. I don't beat the snot out of her while trying to pat her but its enough to know that the praise and pat means shes doing well! Shes never acted upset at all to it. I personally think she enjoys the praise.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I am guilty of butt patting. When one of them walks by when I'm out working in their area, I can't help myself from giving the ol rump a pat :lol:
I try to do the pat-scratch but sometimes its just a pat.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I pat my hores all the time, it doesn't hurt them one bit. It's a reward to them and they know what a pat means. I also rub them and scatch and pet them, but that is more out of affection than job well done.


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

I dont pat, and I hate my hubby does it, usually his pat is pretty rough, and they get , a skittish like they have to move over, or they have done something wrong, I scratch, and rub....I tell everyone who has to pat...save it for their horses...


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I pat my horses, too, in an "I love you" kind of way and they know what it means.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I pat Candy when she has done something well. She knows what it means! Her ears go forward and she gets this cute expression on her face!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I pat mine, in the same way that I might pat a human friend on the shoulder. I've seen people praising horses who look like they're all out wailing on the horse's neck,_ that_ I'm not wild about, but a soft "good fella" or "howdy, Bud" pat is fine.

Then, it all comes down to what the horse is used to, and what the horse prefers. My first pony didn't like his face petted, even between the eyes, so we didn't pet him there. As years went by, he got more easygoing about his head, and eventually would rub his forehead on my shoulder, so we started petting his forehead, but he always hated his nose touched unless it was with the uber-fine bristled face brush. Scout, on the other hand, is "nosey" gently putting his nose in your face or hand and resting it there if you allow him, so, as long as he seems to enjoy it, we humor him and pet his face and ears.

I know people who think that if you hear your hand make contact with the horse, you have just physically injured them (this is a near quote from a friend of mine). Their horses always twitch their skin like a fly is bothering them when they get petted.


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

oh I don't think that if you pat your horse you are abusing the horse, just in my book I don't think it's right, but that's just me. I don't even pat my dog, I rub and pet my dog. (first off even the tiniest pat would knock my dogs over lol)


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

SavvyHearts said:


> oh I don't think that if you pat your horse you are abusing the horse, just in my book I don't think it's right, but that's just me. I don't even pat my dog, I rub and pet my dog. (first off even the tiniest pat would knock my dogs over lol)


I just mentioned that to show the "way out there" end of no patting that I have experienced. Sorry if you took that to mean I was jumping to conclusions about your position. :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Horses can feel a fly on their skin, so I am of the mind that it is not necessary to slap your horse's necks as a reward. Some people do, and that's fine, it's just my personal preference to lightly pat or stroke the neck as a job well done, not give 'em a good "ATTABOY!" with a huge slap.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I think there is a difference between 'slapping' a horse, and patting a horse. When I pat Candy, its a nice little..well..pat. And I usually tell her shes a good girl!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I personally don't like it when a rider does what Jos Lansink does at 2:01 :






That is just my personal opinion on the subject though. It's far from abuse by any stretch of the meaning, I just personally don't whack my horse like that to tell him he's done a good job... haha


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah, that was a bit...much. Wacking isn't necessary. I tend to just give a neck rub and a "good girl!" after a particularly succesful ride or lesson. Don't see anything wrong with a light pat and I know I've done it before.

I recall having once heard by this renowned trainer that animals such as horses and dogs prefer the rubing/stroking motion over patting, as it simulates what their mother's tongues must have felt like...or something like that. Not sure how much truth there is in that statement but it makes sense.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree, I dont try to put an indent of my hand into Duchess' neck but I see nothing wrong with a gentle "good girl" pat.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL Yeah slapping is totally different then patting.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I pat, my horse gets ****ed if you scratch, rub, or stroke him. He has sensitive skin and would much prefer a nice firm pat.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> I pat, my horse gets ****ed if you scratch, rub, or stroke him. *He has sensitive skin and would much prefer a nice firm pat*.


Humh? That I don't get...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I pat, scritch, pet, tickle, etc...I do it all, and my horses, and those I work with learn that these are signs of affection. 

They learn by my body language if I am giving them a gesture to move away or not; I think that is more important than not doing something because you're not sure they will decipher it...they will, if you are using your body TO make them move away.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

JDI...

I think she ment that when he rubs it moved the hairs around, maybe her horse has sensitive pores? I dunno, that was my guess.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Usually when I'm riding, I'll give Vega a soft pat or a scratch.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> Humh? That I don't get...


I think it tickles him, he just twitches, pins his ears and lashes his tail, even if it's an affectionate "soft" pat. Scratching or rubbing drives him nuts. If you pat him harder he likes it though. If you can hear it (quiet, not a slap), or if it's a "deep tissue" massage he likes it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

eventerwannabe said:


> JDI...
> 
> I think she ment that when he rubs it moved the hairs around, maybe her horse has sensitive pores? I dunno, that was my guess.


Ahh, quite possibly. That would make a little bit of sense.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I pet him in a bunch of different ways, including the pat. I use the pat as a reward and making him aware of my presence. I mainly use the pat when I am grazing or riding, to make him feel that I am still with him and as a light praise and as comfort/support. I also stroke him, scratch him where he's itchy, ghost my fingers on his eyelashes/chin hairs, and do some light massaging. I use the stroke and pat the most. I guess you could say that I use stroking and patting when I'm working with him and the others more during grooming or just petting him while he's in turn out or his paddock. He likes to run his face over my fingers if I hold my hand out to him. I don't slap pat, it is a sure but gentle pat.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm guilty of patting. I don't really know _why_ I do it.. It just seems self-assuring..  Like a good solid pat so he can feel it through his thick rump


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

i have always patted as praise combined with strokes and when I am working on the ground and ask my horse to move over it is with a nudge to the side or hip my horse knows the difference between a pat when he is misbehaving (Prolly because he has a guilty conscience because he is doing something that he's not supposed to like chewing on his lead rope LOL) and a good boy pat also the tone of voice I use


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I pat my big 'ole draft horse and he seems to respond well to it. My TB is more sensitive, so I stroke him. I just figure whatever the individual horse likes better is what you should do.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I do pat my horses all the time but I try to avoid their sides and their head. I will ususally give them a pat on the side of the neck, on the shoulder, or the rump. I am with most of the rest of you, the gigantic "here let me squash that fly that is as big as a dog" pats are not okay but a soft pat to show a job well done is good. My horses are taught to respond to soft steady pressure, I don't want a horse that is gonna jump out from under me trying to get away from a bush that tapped him on the side as we were walking by. IMHO, that is a hypersensative horse but to each their own.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't particularly have an opinion on it. I've patted my horses before, yeah, but I generally do more stroking. If I did pat my horse and they took it as a signal to move over, I can't say I'd complain about it... I mean, the horse did what I asked, after all. But when I want my horses to move over, I push on their shoulder or hip and say "scoot", and any praise I give is usually backed up with my talking to them in a whole 'nother tone of voice, so it's not real often they get a "praise pat" mixed with a signal for something.
For instance, with Magic, when we're heading out of the arena after a good run, I'll ruffle up her mane and pat her shoulders and say something like "Atta girl, Mags! We did awesome today!"


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

_Patting_ is quite a bit different than _smacking_ your horse. If it annoys the beast, then you're doing it wrong.

Mine get both patted _and_ stroked. None of them seems to have any problem distinguishing those two things as affection, as opposed to disciplinary action.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't think I've ever 'stroked' a horse, but I do pet and pat them all the time. 

I 'pet' my two around their face and lower legs, but pretty much every othr time I 'pat' them and verbally say something to them... my horses definately know the difference between a 'good' pat and a bad 'pat'/'smack'.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I pat my horse, I pat my dogs. They enjoy it.
I guess it depends on the horse, as I do know some who don't like patting, but if your horse likes it or at least doesn't mind than why not?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The stallions I ride would be very put out if I didn't praise them when they do well. They expect it. I pat, rub, scratch.....I believe in having a rapport with your horse and letting them know when they have pleased you. Otherwise, how would they know? I will come off a dressage ride and pat a horse as soon as my salute is done....I will pat as soon as I am done on XC....I will reward as soon as a jumping course is done well. If I don't, the horse sulks and knows all didn't go well.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't see any issue with patting a horse unless you're actually smacking them, as mentioned. I've even been guilty of lightly patting cats xD

I usually do pet instead, but my horses don't seem to see any difference between me patting or petting them. They can tell that the energy I'm sending them is the same. If I want to tell my horses to do something, they will respond at the hint of a tap, because I'm usually sending them "time to get moving" energy..if that makes sense. They don't seem to get it confused or anything.
But I HATE when people just smack a horse-hard enough for it to actually feel bad, when they're patting him. I don't think I would let anyone do that to my horses.


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

I pat my horses and see absolutely nothing wrong with it... think about it... a pat does not hurt... its like a baseball or football player getting a pat on the butt for doing a good job... After my horses make a great run i pat them on the neck or the back and they love it... It seems that you non-patters are looking at it as its a strike and not a tap... some people strike their horses a little too hard... but let me ask you this... those of you who don't pat.. do you kick your horses when you want them to go? What is the difference there?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Do you people who don't pat or otherwise reward your horses smack them when they don't do things well? Do you hit them for refusing a jump? I get better results by praising the good acts than punishing the bad. I would rather have a horse do something because he wants to please me that do it because he is afraid of the consequences. Just my training method. I VERY rarely hit a horse as punishment. In all honesty, I'm rarely given a reason.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison Finch said:


> Do you people who don't pat or otherwise reward your horses smack them when they don't do things well? Do you hit them for refusing a jump? I get better results by praising the good acts than punishing the bad. I would rather have a horse do something because he wants to please me that do it because he is afraid of the consequences. Just my training method. I VERY rarely hit a horse as punishment. In all honesty, I'm rarely given a reason.


what they're saying isn't that they don't pet their horses, they're saying that they don't pat them as in lightly tapping rather than stroking or petting.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Petting or patting.....what's the real difference? I'm certainly not talking about hitting so hard the horse flinches. It sounds like we are stumbling on semantics, here. 
Some say they do nothing.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

i pat paulie on the neck when he does something i ask of him while i'm riding. since i have only had him a few months, we are learning all our basic steps together so if i can get a trot or lope out of him, i praise the heck out of him and pat and rub his neck. almost everyone at my barn does the same thing with their horses.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I've always patted my horses. Stroked, scratched, tickled, rubbed and patted. They have always known the difference between something I've rewarded them for and something they have done wrong, or something I'm asking them to do. It's all in the training I guess.


----------



## FoxTrottrGrl (Oct 21, 2009)

I pat, but always very softly - they have such sensitive skin in comparison to ours that I don't want them to feel like I'm hitting them (have you ever had a friend give you a pat on the back or a high five, and they do it just a little too hard, and it hurts but you won't say anything about it? That's what I'm trying to avoid). 

Generally though, I will stroke or scratch or rub - I don't do a lot of patting. And when I'm teaching people how to handle horses, I tell them not to pat.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

horses are alot more like dogs then you think. they are trained in exactly the same way. its kind of like despooking a horse, you teach them to be ok with it. sure, im not going to wave MY umbrella around, but SOMEONE might at a show, and not know any better. sometimes people are at the barn when you're not around.... if your horse dosent accept it, there could be an accident.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I also pat. I don't see the problem with it. My horses know the difference between a "good job" pat and a yield from pressure aid in the rear. The motions are different, my body language changes, and I always use a vocal command, either "good girl," or "OVER!"


----------

